# cost to replace board on Trane XE90



## Fitmiss (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm being told I have a bad circuit board. What is a fair price to pay for parts and labor?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 8, 2011)

Just do a google on the model on the net, lots of sites come up with repair parts. Most boards just plug in, so shut the power off to the heater and replace.


----------



## Fitmiss (Nov 8, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Just do a google on the model on the net, lots of sites come up with repair parts. Most boards just plug in, so shut the power off to the heater and replace.



I'm asking what a fair price is for a tech to replace the board with parts and labor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 8, 2011)

No one here is going to know there mark up on parts or the price on there labor. You really need to be asking some repair people in your area what it's going to cost.
Around here labor can range from $35.00 to $100.00 per hour depending on who you call. Mark up can be from 10% to 50%.
So anyone here will just be guessing and that will not help you get this fixed.


----------



## thanksagain (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and don't know how to post but Ive been reading this thread,

Someone  mentioned the Open High Limit Switch on a Trane XE 90, (LED blinking 4 times)  I think thats whats wrong with my unit, where is it located? There are two wires going to a sensor on the fire chamber but no reset switch, might that be it, do I replace it, just unscrew it and put a new one in? If it's not resettable.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanksagin
Just got to the top of this page, see where it says post new thread, that's when you need to post your question.


----------

